# Danke buffed



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Ein Herzliches " Hallo " und " Ahoi " an alle buffed.de Mitglieder des Forums  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Falls es solch einen Topic schon gibt, entschuldige ich mich &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------

Als World of Warcraft Spieler hat mans anfangs nicht leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man findet sich nicht zurecht, man sucht Q-Items ... und all solche Dinge

Da kommt einem eine Seite wie buffed.de doch gerade recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als aktives Mitgleid und täglicher Besuche möchte ich an dieser Stelle

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Danke  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

sagen. 

*Danke an die Betreiber der Seite
Danke an die Moderatoren ( die gute Arbeit leisten )
Danke an die Community - Die dazu beiträgt, was aus buffed.de geworden ist !*

Ich finde es toll, dass der WoW Community eine solche Seite kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt wird ( der Premium Account ausgenommen )
www.buffed.de ist fast IMMER aktuell, hat eine tolle Datenbank und eine super nette Community ( mit Ausnahmen )

Manche werden sagen : sinnloser Topic - Ich hingegen möchte mich lediglich bedanken ! Wieso ins WoW Forum ? Da ich zu 99 % in diesem Forum aktiv, sollte es hier stehen !
Also ? Was meint ihr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast Recht


Edit:

Fööööööörst!!!11!!!einseinself
(obwohl, in nem anderen Thread meinte grad einer er wird dadurch nicht größer...damn)


----------



## Mintilol (17. Juni 2009)

buffed ist klasse, ich finde du hast vollkommen recht

/sticky

jeder sollte sich mal bedanken


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Juni 2009)

thread wird in spam ausufern
und wäre eher was im off topic, als im wow forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinnurîn (17. Juni 2009)

Mintilol schrieb:


> buffed ist klasse, ich finde du hast vollkommen recht
> 
> /sticky
> 
> jeder sollte sich mal bedanken




Danke Buffed 

/sticky


----------



## Solvâr (17. Juni 2009)

oooH ja wie Recht du hast!

DANKE &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Mintilol (17. Juni 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> thread wird in spam ausufern
> und wäre eher was im off topic, als im wow forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube ich nicht
man sollte einfach nur mal danke sagen, mehr nicht
ich finds toll das der TE so nen tred gemacht hat


----------



## Druidmaster Svala (17. Juni 2009)

Mintilol schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht
> man sollte einfach nur mal danke sagen, mehr nicht
> ich finds toll das der TE so nen tred gemacht hat



Danke buffed, ihr seid die besten

/sticky


----------



## pixeljedi (17. Juni 2009)

ohne buffed wär das I-net nur halb so interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke buffed


recht hat der TE,muss ja mal gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zthara (17. Juni 2009)

Ich muss dazu auch mal sagen, dass man nicht nur Hilfe zu den Quest sondern auch zu anderen Dingen bekommt, wie Zum Beispiel die Klassenforen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also DANKE an alle und insbesondere an das Buffed.de Team


----------



## Ötzalan (17. Juni 2009)

Das stimmt auffallend... habe auch nie Danke gesagt.

Ich brauche eure Datenbanken jeden Tag... die Comments dadrunter meist nicht, aber ohne euch würde ich wohl eine andere Website besuchen...
Ist ja nicht so, das ihr kein Geld hiermit verdient, aber die Idee zur Sache muss man mal würdigen. Wer hatte die Kern Idee eigentlich? Darf man das fragen oder wurde die Person schon rausdividiert?! Ist ja manchmal heikel. 

Aber genug fiese Andeutungen^^ Wollte nur zu krasse Lobhymnen abfedern xD

Danke trotzdem =)


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

Aufforderung zu Danksagungen. Das ist auch mal neu. (das war nicht zwangsweise positiv gemeint)


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Juni 2009)

Danke auch an die Com die immer "colse plx" "repost" "mimimi" "langweilig" in jeden thread schreit :>
^^


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Aufforderung zu Danksagungen. Das ist auch mal neu. (das war nicht zwangsweise positiv gemeint)



ich weiß wie ers gemeint hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke buffed 

Ich bin auch ein täglicher Besuche und freue mich immer wenn es News gibt

/sticky


----------



## Broesl (17. Juni 2009)

Danke buffed, hätte ohne euch nicht mal annähernd die Ahnung die ich jetz hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Broesl


----------



## BoV Jimmy (17. Juni 2009)

danke buffed ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Als World of Warcraft Spieler hat mans anfangs nicht leicht



Hier musste ich dann doch lachen.


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hier musste ich dann doch lachen.



Damit waren dann die Classic Zeiten gemeint ... damals war es wirklich nicht einfach ... heute ist es natürlich leichter als damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht die ganze Freude des Topics versaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke


----------



## Maladin (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir erlaubt das Thema zu verschieben.

Von mir geht auch ein Danke an buffed.de :> für viele nette Leute die ich in der Community kennengelernt habe.

/wink maladin


----------



## Darksereza (17. Juni 2009)

Joa auch von mir mal ein nettes und ernst gemeintes Danke an das Buffed Team.
Wie der TE schon sagt es ist mit Buffed etwas ganz anderes in Wow zu spielen.
Und obwohl ich schon länger nicht mehr Wow spiele komme ich doch jeden Tag auf diese Seite
um zu schauen was es neues gibt.
Also nochmal ein fettes Danke an Buffed ihr macht das I-Net interessant


----------



## Hound (17. Juni 2009)

Wo der TE recht hat hat er recht.

DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (17. Juni 2009)

Nicht nur Danke an Buffed sondern auch an die Community die sich daran beteiligt denn ohne die wäre das alles nicht Möglich

****DANKE BUFFED**** und ****DANKE BUFFEDUSER****


----------



## Lenay (17. Juni 2009)

Jo da hast du recht ^^ ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ohne Buffed wäre ich all die Jahre manchmal auch am Arsch gewesen was Quests angeht usw. .
Ein ganz großes Danke an buffed.de.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Danke =) Ich hab dich ganz ganz dolle Lieb :kuss: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buffed (und alle die dazugehörigen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (17. Juni 2009)

Danke Buffed für eure wunderschönen Smilies! 

vor allem der da > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < , der da > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < , der > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < und der > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

jo danke an buffed


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Danke Buffed für eure wunderschönen Smilies!
> 
> vor allem der da >
> 
> ...



Ui, da musste ich gerade extrem lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber da hast du recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe die buffed Smiles


----------



## zkral (17. Juni 2009)

Könnt länger dauern hier...*malnekannekaffeeaufntischstell*
Hat wer Manakekse? Crossaints würdens auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich schließ mich da mal an. Danke Buffed.de Team. Für Infos, Datenbanken, schicke Moderatoren-Sprüche und vorallem die Plattform für uns WOW-ler, auch mal den mimimi-Schreibern verbal gegens Schienbein treten zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*schlürf*

Und mal so nebenbei. Wie schauts eigentlich mit unseren Comic-Helden aus? Hat sich da schon was ergeben? Der lange Dürre erinnert mich doch ein wenig an Camuloses...nur nicht vom Aussehen *fg*.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Ihrs,

ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen und
sage auch mal Dankeschön für die schöne Zeit hier bisher.

Buffed hat mir oft geholfen und dient auch heute noch oft als "Lexika" etc.
Über manche Unmutswellen kann man hinwegsehen.
Ich bewundere eh, wie dieses Portal hier mit soooooo vielen Usern dennoch klasse gemanaged wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt so viele Fan-Seiten.
Doch buffed war für mich die erste Anlaufstelle und bleibt auch die Anlaufstelle für Infos & Austausch.

Weiter so!

Und sollte ich mich mal im "Ton" vergriffen haben - in meinen Posts - dann hier mal ein SRY dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

Da ich hier ohnehin der Forenstinkstiefel zu sein scheine, muss ich auch hier mal wieder meinen kritischen Senf dazu geben. Buffed wird mir ein wenig zu sehr Richtung Wohltätigkeitsverein hingestellt. Auch finde ich es etwas suspekt, dass wir uns bedanken. Es wird hier komplett außer Acht gelassen, dass hinter Buffed ein kommerzielles Unternehmen steht. Die betreiben Buffed.de also nicht, um der WoW-Welt einen Gefallen zu tun. Die Gedanken der Buffed Betreiber sind daher leider nur halb so edel, wie sie hier dargestellt werden.

Klar ist die Nutzung der Seite umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles andere wäre auch dumm. Denn wodurch verdient die COMPUTEC AG denn bitte?! Durch die Vielzahl der Site impression, also derer die Ihre Seite schön oft anklicken. Je mehr Site impressions umso mehr sind die Werbepartner bereit zu zahlen, bzw. umso mehr potentielle "Werbebanner-Klicker" gibt es. Mit einer kostenpflichtigen Seite würden Sie sicherlich direkt Geld vom User erhalten, aber die Nutzerzahl würde wahrscheinlich auch nur ein-zehntel betragen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass eine kostenpflichtige Communityseite atypisch wäre und sich alleine deswegen schon nicht durchsetzen würde. Ergo halte ich es für angebrachter, dass sich Buffed bei den Kunden bedankt und nicht umgekehrt. Oder hast du dich schonmal bei Kaufland bedankt, dass die dir immer so leckeren Käse und Wurst verkaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ui, da musste ich gerade extrem lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war für mich der Grund, mich hier anzumelden ^^ 
Ok, nicht der Grund, aber ausschlaggebend. Bis dahin hab ich hier nur gelesen.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2009)

@ Wowneuling

Du wirst es evtl. nicht glauben, 
ja ich habe mich früher in Berlin öfters (insbesondere zu Weihnachten) z.B. beim Fleischer bedankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stimmt, Danksagungen sind heutzutage rar wennicht sogar epic  geworden. ...


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Da ich hier ohnehin der Forenstinkstiefel zu sein scheine, muss ich auch hier mal wieder meinen kritischen Senf dazu geben. Buffed wird mir ein wenig zu sehr Richtung Wohltätigkeitsverein hingestellt. Auch finde ich es etwas suspekt, dass wir uns bedanken. Es wird hier komplett außer Acht gelassen, dass hinter Buffed ein kommerzielles Unternehmen steht. Die betreiben Buffed.de also nicht, um der WoW-Welt einen Gefallen zu tun. Die Gedanken der Buffed Betreiber sind daher leider nur halb so edel, wie sie hier dargestellt werden.
> 
> Klar ist die Nutzung der Seite umsonst
> 
> ...



richtig, du hast natürlich recht. Trotzdem wird buffed.de immer die Seite sein, auf der ich suche, wenn ich in WoW mal nicht weiterkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mir als Besucher kanns egal sein, ob und wie viel Geld sie damit verdienen. 



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ergo halte ich es für angebrachter, dass sich Buffed bei den Kunden bedankt und nicht umgekehrt



Also ... Zam, Trantor, Crowley  und wie sie alle heißen : Dankt buffed und der Community für die Arbeitsplätze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *spaß*


----------



## zkral (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Da ich hier ohnehin der Forenstinkstiefel zu sein scheine, muss ich auch hier mal wieder meinen kritischen Senf dazu geben. Buffed wird mir ein wenig zu sehr Richtung Wohltätigkeitsverein hingestellt. Auch finde ich es etwas suspekt, dass wir uns bedanken. Es wird hier komplett außer Acht gelassen, dass hinter Buffed ein kommerzielles Unternehmen steht. Die betreiben Buffed.de also nicht, um der WoW-Welt einen Gefallen zu tun. Die Gedanken der Buffed Betreiber sind daher leider nur halb so edel, wie sie hier dargestellt werden.
> 
> Klar ist die Nutzung der Seite umsonst
> 
> ...






aaargh...ein Troll, ein Troll...*schreiendimkreisrumrenn*

Forenstinkstiefel hat mir gefallen. Mal Spass beiseite. Klar sind die monetären Gründe gegeben. Ich glaub das streitet auch keiner ab. Hm, bin mir zwar net sicher aber die Moderatoren...ich glaub die fallen da mal aus dem Raster. Dennoch: Hier gibts ne Community die es ohne das Team nicht gäbe. Und wo steht dass man nur für unentgeltliche Leistungen Dank bekommt? Ich würd meinem Chef was husten...


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Wowneuling
> 
> Du wirst es evtl. nicht glauben,
> ja ich habe mich früher in Berlin öfters (insbesondere zu Weihnachten) z.B. beim Fleischer bedankt.
> ...


Das denke ich ist eine etwas andere Form des  be-danken. Das ist ein mehr oder minder angewöhntes "danke". Warum man sich beim Kaufland an der Kasse eher seltener bedankt, dürfte daran liegen, dass man nicht direkt von dem Kassier bedient wurde. Ich denke du hast dich unterbewusst also nicht für die leckere Wurst bedankt, sondern eher für die Bedienung. Also für das "überreicht-bekommen" der Ware. Und weil du es so gelernt hast dich für etwas zu bedanken wenn du etwas bekommst, hast du dich bedankt. Ob es nun in die Situation passt oder nicht. Nunja, wobei das hier stark vom Thema abweicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Welt ist wesentlich schneller und stressiger geworden. Ich gebe dir recht, dass dabei sicherlich soetwas wie Höflichkeitsformen auf der Strecke bleiben. Ich merke es täglich bei diveresen Kundentelefonaten. Klar, zu 80% bedankt man sich am Ende eines Telefonats. Aber auch nur durch Gewohnheit. Oftmals passt ein "Danke" garnicht in die vorherige Unterhaltung, wird also nur schnell angefügt, weil man es sich angewöhnt hat..aber nicht weil man wirklich für das konstruktive Gespräch dankt.


----------



## Deathtroll (17. Juni 2009)

&#9829;Danke&#9829;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> aaargh...ein Troll, ein Troll...*schreiendimkreisrumrenn*
> 
> Forenstinkstiefel hat mir gefallen. Mal Spass beiseite. Klar sind die monetären Gründe gegeben. Ich glaub das streitet auch keiner ab. Hm, bin mir zwar net sicher aber die Moderatoren...ich glaub die fallen da mal aus dem Raster. Dennoch: Hier gibts ne Community die es ohne das Team nicht gäbe. Und wo steht dass man nur für unentgeltliche Leistungen Dank bekommt? Ich würd meinem Chef was husten...


Dann würde es die Community wo anders geben. Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich habe weder was gegen Buffed noch gegen den Gedanken, dass Buffed durch uns Geld verdient. Alles legitim und vollkommst in Ordnung. Auch gehört es natürlich der Qualität der Leitung zugesprochen, dass sich die Community so lange hält und offenkundig wächst. 

Nur finde ich es wie gesagt etwas kurios, dass wir uns bei Buffed dafür bedanken, dass wir es sind, die Ihnen das Geld reinbringen. Ich denke solche offenkundigen Danksagungen sollten schon speziellen Leuten, meinetwegen einem besonders guten Moderator o.ä. gewidmet werden. Aber eriner Aktiengesellschaft dafür danken, dass wir deren Seite nutzen dürfen...nunja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der COMPUTEC AG steht nunmal der wirtschaftliche Faktor im Vordergrund nicht der Gemeinnützliche. Also in meinen Augen nichts, wofür es sich zu bedanken gibt.


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Dann würde es die Community wo anders geben. Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich habe weder was gegen Buffed noch gegen den Gedanken, dass Buffed durch uns Geld verdient. Alles legitim und vollkommst in Ordnung. Auch gehört es natürlich der Qualität der Leitung zugesprochen, dass sich die Community so lange hält und offenkundig wächst.
> 
> Nur finde ich es wie gesagt etwas kurios, dass wir uns bei Buffed dafür bedanken, dass wir es sind, die Ihnen das Geld reinbringen. Ich denke solche offenkundigen Danksagungen sollten schon speziellen Leuten, meinetwegen einem besonders guten Moderator o.ä. gewidmet werden. Aber generell einen Großkonzern dafür danken, dass wir deren Seite nutzen dürfen...nunja
> 
> ...



Leute, klärt sowas bitte nicht in einem " Danke " Topic
Das gehört hier einfach nicht rein. Jetzt versteh ich, wieso vorhin jmd geschrieben hat : Es artet noch in Spam aus !

@ WoWneuling : Danke für deine Meinung, ich habe dir bereits auf deinen ersten Post geantwortet. Kann man es dabei bestehen lassen ? 
Ich wollte lediglich die möglichkeit schaffen, sich bei der Community und buffed.de zu bedanken, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wer sich nicht bedanken will, weil er es nicht für angebracht hält, soll es einfach lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Leute, klärt sowas bitte nicht in einem " Danke " Topic
> Das gehört hier einfach nicht rein. Jetzt versteh ich, wieso vorhin jmd geschrieben hat : Es artet noch in Spam aus !
> 
> @ WoWneuling : Danke für deine Meinung, ich habe dir bereits auf deinen ersten Post geantwortet. Kann man es dabei bestehen lassen ?
> ...


Spam? Sorry, ich entdecke hier soetwas wie eine Diskussion mit zwei Standpunkten. Nur weil binnen 6min 3 Post geschrieben wurden, ist das noch lange kein Spam. 

Und sorry das ich mich anmaße auf dein geschriebenes zu reagieren. Ich werde mir Mühe geben es zu unterlassen. Auch wenn dann die Funktion eines Forums etwas fürn Arsch wäre. Ich werd mich dann einfach mal aus diesem Thread raushalten und den Weg für grenzenlose Danksagungen frei machen. So dürfte der Thread auch länger offen bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> So dürfte der Thread auch länger offen bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elsterglanz (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag auch mal danke und weiter so buffed


----------



## zkral (17. Juni 2009)

Öy - wo isser hin, mein Diskussionsgegner? *rummaul*

Naja, muss ich mir noch nen Kaffee holen gehen...meine Hand hört schon auf zu zittern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber vorher noch das:
Mein Steuerberater bekommt auch Geld dafür, dass er meine Steuererklärung macht. Ich bedank mich trotzdem. Ernsthaft. Weil er mir net irgend nen Schmarrn erzählt oder grad mal so das Mindeste macht. Sondern weil er mir das Gefühl gibt im Mittelpunkt seiner Aufmerksamkeit zu stehen, und dass es ihm darum geht, MEINEN Vorteil zu mehren. Das nennt sich Service. Ein rares, hmm vielleicht sogar episches Stückchen in der Servicewüste.

Also Buffed.de Team - Thx für den Service. Und was is nu mit den Comics? *hehehe*


Ach mist...wollt ich vorhin schon schreiben: Dass es die Community woanders gäbe...es gibt sie. Dennoch sind wir hier. *amKopfkratzt* Warum nur...


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Damit waren dann die Classic Zeiten gemeint ... damals war es wirklich nicht einfach ...



Ich spiele seit Beta - was war damals so schwer? Ach ja, man musste den Questtext durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (17. Juni 2009)

danke buffed!
du bist der grund, wieso ich immer gut informiert bin
du bist die antwortet auf alle meine fragen
ich liebe buffed! buffed 4 ever! niemals wieder ohne dich *wein*


----------



## Scørpius86 (11. Januar 2010)

*DANKE* auch von mir an das ganze buffed-Team, sowie die Community die Buffed zu dem gemacht hat was es heute ist....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (12. Januar 2010)

Mein täglicher Internetgang:
1.) wer-kennt-wen.de
2.) buffed.de

Buffed we love you! <3<3<3<3 *knuddel* *knuff* ^.^


----------



## Dabow (13. Januar 2010)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Mein täglicher Internetgang:
> 1.) wer-kennt-wen.de
> 2.) buffed.de
> 
> Buffed we love you! <3<3<3<3 *knuddel* *knuff* ^.^



So ist das bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer direkt 2 Tabs auf - WkW und Buffed.de ! Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eigentlich so gut wie immer : Google.de!


----------



## Slush (14. Januar 2010)

Danke Buffed.de für die Dinge die ihr Einsteigern bietet! Auch wenn ich schon lang enicht mehr zu diesen gehöre.
Wie der TE schon sagte, es ist bestimmt angenehm als WoWneuling durch tipps/tricks und eine kompetente Community unterstützt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Danke Buffed.*


----------



## Nuhramon (14. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich was Buffed leistet!
Selbst die Magazine sind einfach der Wahnsinn. 
Natürlich wird sowas mit einem Abo belohnt. 

Großes Dankeschön an das Team. Ihr seid super aktuell und informativ!


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (20. Januar 2010)

ums kurz zu fassen: 

DANKE FÜR ALLES!!!

-->macht bitte immer weiter so XD


----------



## Martel (21. Januar 2010)

*Als World of Warcraft Spieler hat mans anfangs nicht leicht


*Von da an habe ich nicht mehr weitergelesen...........


Aber dennoch stimme ich dir zu. Danke Buffed für ein recht aufgeräumtes Forum. Und den Buffedcast ( obwohl der gerade sehr abbaut )


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

Ich sag auch mal danke für alles hier, Danke an die mods, admins und user ohne die die seite hier garnich erst zustande gekommen wäre ^^


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Danke für die tolle Seite, danke an die Mods und Admins die hier einen tollen job machen
danke, dass der Nachtschwärmer trotz soviel Spam und z.T. leider auch Beleidigungen offen bleibt :>


----------



## echterman (17. Juni 2010)

danke buffed für die vielen infos. die guides für einsteiger und vieles mehr.

danke für das buffed forum, welches einem immer eine antwort gibt.

danke...

mfg echterman 

ps: danke für skanks und fidget


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> *Danke an die Community - Die dazu beiträgt, was aus buffed.de geworden ist !*......
> 
> .....www.buffed.de ist fast IMMER aktuell, hat eine tolle Datenbank und eine super nette Community ( mit Ausnahmen )



danke an die community? Die Buffed Com ist mittlerweile genauso wie die von WoW. Und jeder weiß wie diese ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datenbank von WoW ist immer aktuell, andere spiele müssen warten. Natürlich, buffed ist ja auch eig. mehr für WoW gedacht.
Wollte es trotzdem mal erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (17. Juni 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> ...*Danke an die Community - Die dazu beiträgt, was aus buffed.de geworden ist !*
> 
> Ich finde es toll, dass der WoW Community eine solche Seite kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt wird ( der Premium Account ausgenommen )
> www.buffed.de ist fast IMMER aktuell, hat eine tolle Datenbank und eine super nette Community ( mit Ausnahmen )
> ...



Ja, finde ich super, das man ungestraft Inhalte/Texte aus diesem Forum klauen darf, um sie als eigene Idee auf die private Homepage zu stellen.
Völlig sorgenfrei und unentschuldigt.

Dabow, Du bist ein absolutes Ausnahmemitglied dieser Community
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Danke  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## normansky (30. Juni 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Da ich hier ohnehin der Forenstinkstiefel zu sein scheine, muss ich auch hier mal wieder meinen kritischen Senf dazu geben. Buffed wird mir ein wenig zu sehr Richtung Wohltätigkeitsverein hingestellt. Auch finde ich es etwas suspekt, dass wir uns bedanken. Es wird hier komplett außer Acht gelassen, dass hinter Buffed ein kommerzielles Unternehmen steht. Die betreiben Buffed.de also nicht, um der WoW-Welt einen Gefallen zu tun. Die Gedanken der Buffed Betreiber sind daher leider nur halb so edel, wie sie hier dargestellt werden.
> 
> Klar ist die Nutzung der Seite umsonst
> 
> ...



Genau so schaut es aus!
Da tropft einem ja das Schmalz vom Brot...
Der TE sollte sich mal lieber bei der Com bedanken, weil diese eine solche Entwicklung und eine solche Datenbank erst ermöglichte!
Und die ehemalige Com machte das wirklich noch ohne finanzielle Gründe zu haben!


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2010)

Und wodurch finanzieren sich andere Community-Seiten? Entweder durch Werbung oder eine Firma, die dahinter steht.

Als ob alles immer nur aus reinster Nächstenliebe geschehen würde.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und wodurch finanzieren sich andere Community-Seiten? Entweder durch Werbung oder eine Firma, die dahinter steht.
> 
> Als ob alles immer nur aus reinster Nächstenliebe geschehen würde.



Naja, es gibt immer Traumtänzer, die meinen, wir sollen/müssen das Privat im Keller machen, neben unserem eigentlichen Job, 10 Stunden am Tag und die Serverstruktur finanziert sich durch Donate-Buttons. :-)


----------



## normansky (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt immer Traumtänzer, die meinen, wir sollen/müssen das Privat im Keller machen, neben unserem eigentlichen Job, 10 Stunden am Tag und die Serverstruktur finanziert sich durch Donate-Buttons. :-)


Nein, so meinte das sicherlich keiner hier! Es ist euer Job und den macht ihr gut... Punkt!

Aber so ein Lobgerede und eine solche Schleimerei ist dann doch übertrieben!


----------



## Lillyan (30. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, warum auch jemanden loben, wenn er seine Arbeit gut macht... immerhin wird er ja bezahlt, da braucht man nicht mehr zu hören/lesen, dass die Leute damit zufrieden sind!!!11111

Manmanman, einigen bricht echt was ab, wenn jemand mal was positives schreibt, oder?


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Nein, so meinte das sicherlich keiner hier! Es ist euer Job und den macht ihr gut... Punkt!



Die Leute gibts aber tatsächlich - wurden ähnliches auch schon auf Messen gefragt ^^



> Aber so ein Lobgerede und eine solche Schleimerei ist dann doch übertrieben!



Es tut gut ehrlich gesagt auch mal die andere Seite zu hören, nicht immer nur gemecker. Die Zufriedenen schweigen ja meist.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Dickes danke an ZAM der meine kleine diferenz zwischen mir und Noxiel auflöste^^


----------



## Dabow (7. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Stimmt, warum auch jemanden loben, wenn er seine Arbeit gut macht... immerhin wird er ja bezahlt, da braucht man nicht mehr zu hören/lesen, dass die Leute damit zufrieden sind!!!11111
> 
> Manmanman, einigen bricht echt was ab, wenn jemand mal was positives schreibt, oder?



Ich hatte sicherlich böse Absichten bzw bekomme für den Topic Geld von buffed *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte hiermit buffed danken für die schöne zeit hier, ich finde das forum und natürlcih auch der rest wird hervorragend geleitet und moderiert. 

buffed wirklich eine großartige seite


----------



## Damokles (7. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ..., ich finde das forum und natürlcih auch der rest wird hervorragend geleitet und moderiert...



Habe nur ich dieses mulmige Gefühl? Das klingt für mich, wie der blanke Spott und Hohn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrekkieNx (7. Juli 2010)

Leute ihr vergesst, dass buffed.de damit schweinegeld verdient. Guckt euch mal die buffed.de Seite genau an - da sind gefühlte 60% des Platzes Werbung! Und wenn ihr beim Metzger ne Wurst kauft, dann sagt der danke und nicht ihr.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Habe nur ich dieses mulmige Gefühl? Das klingt für mich, wie der blanke Spott und Hohn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



normalerweise bin ich der größte buffed fanboi der rumläuft aber jetzt musste eine Userin ihren TItel ändern weil irgend so eine heulsuse sich persönlich angegeriffen fühlt und keinen humor hat also ehrlich langsam fall ich ab vom glauben -.-


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Und deshalb bist du aus welchen Gründen sauer auf Buffed? Wir sind doch nicht für den - deiner Ansicht nach - mangelnden Humor der User verantwortlich. Kennst du nicht den Spruch, dass du den Boten nicht erschießen sollst, nur weil Dir die Nachricht nicht gefällt?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

in spätestens 4 wochen sing ich eh wieder loblieder auf buffed also lass mich :<

wennich mich aufrege reg ich mich auf


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

ha wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat Zam den auch schon?^^


----------



## wertzû (21. Juli 2010)

auch ein Danke von mir für Buffed, tolle Arbeit (Y)


----------



## aluma1234 (24. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank Buffed gute Arbeit!


----------



## Kersyl (11. August 2010)

Kann mich auch nur allen anderen anschließen
Danke Buffed!
Ich hab das Spiel am anfang kaum kapiert, und Mobmap davon hatte ich nie was gehört. Die seite war immer im Hintergrund offen und jede Quest wurde einzeln nachgesehen.
Das war schon nervig aber ohne buffed wär ich wahrscheinlich heute noch so verloren xD

Großes fettes Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und allen viel glück mit dem nächsten addon, den zukünftigen raids, dailies, Schlachtfeldern(bg´s) Und arena kämpfen...Und quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364; zu der sache mit dem Metzger: Wenn ich was kaufe/bestelle bedanke ich mich auch. Oder ist für dich Wurst schon so normal geworden?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2010)

Auch von mir ein "Dankeschön" !

Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Community nicht grade geduldig ist, finde ich es umso bemerkenswerter, was ihr so alles auf die Beine stellt. Vom VideoBlog über den PodCast bis hin zu den Buffed und Beta Shows. Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie die BuffedShow mal aussah (nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), habt ihr euch schon stark  entwickelt und das zum positiven.

Weiter so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (15. September 2010)

ich sage hiermit auch mal "danke" für die tolle buffed-seite!
ich schaue täglich vorbei um mich nach neuigkeiten umzusehen.
am meisten gefallen mir die buffed shows!


----------



## Wahooka (24. September 2010)

Auch wenn ich nur "stiller zuleser" bin, aber dafür seit jahren: Auch von mir "Danke".


----------

